# How Many ICE RODS to you have?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*AND HOW MANY DO YOU TAKE OUT ON THE ICE AT ONE TIME?*

I have 9 rods, but normally take 3 or 4. It really depends on target species and how long I plan on fishing. If it's simply an after-work outing, I'll take 1 or 2. If it's an all day outing, then I'll take more.

*4 Gill Rods
3 Perch/Crappie Rods
2 Walleye *


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

1) light action gill rod, light line small jigs and stuff
2) med action jigging rods, strong enough for saugeye/walleye but still can catch panfish.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I usually buy one or two new ones every year. So that means to many, I still have my vintage ones that I started with.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Buying new rods has become an affliction/addiction. I have 13 rods not counting the oldies but goodies I've retired and will pass on to my grandchildren.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Short answer TOO MANY!

I typically always have 5 on me and rigged up while fishing, and another 5-7 waiting back at the ranch.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I also have too many....as do any guy's or gal's that have ice'd for a few or more years and are honest enough to own up to also lookin for just that perfect "special" rod. While all the while adding to their collection....My favorite is a St Croix Legend Series rod... topped off with a Mitchell Avocet G500UL reel for pan fish....Their adj. spring bobbers are top notch. I'll usually have at least 6 different set ups in my rod bag on any given day and some trips more...........


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a St. Croix rod with the spring bobber. I've read nothing but positive things about them.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

i got about a dozen, usually take out about 4 with me, ck out Austin custom Rods I have 6 of them and the st croixs went on eBay , they take the same spring as the st croixs but you can get everything else custom


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have around 20 usually have 6 with me at any one time I don't like to retie and if I miss one I have another one riged and baited to drop down


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive got 6 last year was my first year on the ice 2 med and the other 4 are light/ultras (more fun). Plan on buying more this year would be nice to not have to screw around with changing set ups i dont use the med actions much realized very quickly how light the bite can be on the ice.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Like everyone else...too many. 
Just bought my first custom rod, the IA custom rod by Adam Bricker. 
I justify it in my mind by convincing myself its a specialized tool in my toolbox ;-) and you can never not have enough tools for the job.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

i keep 5 at all times for any situation


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice choice walleye guy 
You'll like it.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe ill see the advantages of custom rods and st. croix's one day.... right now, i have 6 ten dollar spring bobber poles and 1 walleye size spinning. im the guy that runs backwards 15-20 ft after every fish


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way more than i need!! only carry 4 on the ice since thats what my holder is set up for, 2 ultralights and 2 custom jiggin rods for vibees


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

1 spud bar, 3 hand augers, 1 gas auger, a 4 wheeler, 2 snowmobiles, 3 ice sleds, shanty, rods..... rods,guess it matters which bucket you are looking in, plus another set of ice fishing gear up at the cabin. Have we started talking snow suits yet. Gor Tex or not, let me know. The bad news is I am getting old.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I usually keep six on me at all times 2-4 ultralights 2 light and 2 med. depending on the body of water and fish im targeting the rods that i grab will be different but usually have them all tiead and ready to go


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

almost to many  looking to add a few more this year


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Too many, at least 40, have kept even my old ones. I only take say 5 walleye fishing, and 3 when I go panfishing


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 4 Rods with nice Spinning Reels. 2 are for Panfish and 2 are for Walleye. I take them all with me on every Trip.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Like many others I have too many and some I probably will never use again. Last year I started building six rods for my kid and I 2 ultra lite 2 lite and 2 med. I like my rods a little longer so there all 35-38 inches long. I plan to make 6 more this winter and make my own cork handles as well this time. I plan to sell all the rods I don't use this winter.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have over 20 ice rods but I usually only bring 6 out on the ice. 2 I rig up for tight lineing, 2 for panfish with bobbers and 2 rigged up for jigging for eyes. usually a vib'e on one of them and a swedish pimple or jigging rapala on the other.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Dfrenzy said:


> Like many others I have too many and some I probably will never use again. Last year I started building six rods for my kid and I 2 ultra lite 2 lite and 2 med. I like my rods a little longer so there all 35-38 inches long. I plan to make 6 more this winter and make my own cork handles as well this time. I plan to sell all the rods I don't use this winter.


do you use akit or just get all the parts independently? This would be a fun project


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I carry 2 sight rods, 2 24 inch bluegill rods, 2 crappie rods and 1 palm rod for tough bites.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have about a dozen and most are walleye jigging rods.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a St. Croix rod with the spring bobber. I've read nothing but positive things about them.


Do it! I have a couple St Croix Legend Ice UL spring bobber rods, and you cannot improve on them IMO for pan fish. I'm right now waiting on a couple custom MH walleye ice sticks made on St Croix blanks from a builder in Minnesota and can't wait to see them. I'm pumped for a flat out ass kicking ball freezing winter this year!
As far as "how many ice rods", I'm an admitted ice gear hoarding idiot. Like guppygill, I have at least 40. I have every one that I have ever owned. Some still have 40 year old mono on them with a teardrop still tied on, haha. I also have too many tip-ups and three ice boxes on skis.
I'm a Minnesota born, Michigan raised, Ohio settled, proud dumb ass ice honk. I'll admit that.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Dfrenzy said:


> Like many others I have too many and some I probably will never use again. Last year I started building six rods for my kid and I 2 ultra lite 2 lite and 2 med. I like my rods a little longer so there all 35-38 inches long. I plan to make 6 more this winter and make my own cork handles as well this time. I plan to sell all the rods I don't use this winter.


let me know when you go to sell those


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Enough to stock a few bait shops for their ice fishing gear ups. Several I made myself since I never could find a mass produced rod that satisfied all my requirements. 

Open water fishing I am not all that picky. But when it comes to hard water gear.........


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

My first custom arrived today!
There is another Bricker UL spring bobber version coming soon.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Parmabass, I had a StCroix with a spring bobber and it was a great rod. Only problem was when it broke! Now I use a $10.00 fiberglass with a hot pink tip from Fin Feather and Fur. It works just as good and I dont have to coddle it. The key is the spring bobber. Put a spring bobber on a dowel rod and you will catch fish. Its just so much more fun to try out a new rod on the ice and show it off to your buddies.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I had over 30 at one point thanks to an ebay auction. With most of them being st. croix and gander mtn series rods. I got rid of most of them but still have about 10 rods,


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I had over 30 at one point thanks to an ebay auction. With most of them being st. croix and gander mtn series rods. I got rid of most of them but still have about 10 rods,


And they all help you pull DADDIES! 

Upper 60's this weekend! Then it looks like a cool down mid-next week...


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Just added a Thorne Brothers Quiverstick w/ 2/3 Okuma reel to my arsenal.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Odin said:


> Parmabass, I had a StCroix with a spring bobber and it was a great rod. Only problem was when it broke! Now I use a $10.00 fiberglass with a hot pink tip from Fin Feather and Fur. It works just as good and I dont have to coddle it. The key is the spring bobber. Put a spring bobber on a dowel rod and you will catch fish. Its just so much more fun to try out a new rod on the ice and show it off to your buddies.


Thats funny! i put a spring bobber on a broken Med/Hvy spinning rod.... it caught fish... not the best feel though.


----------

